# How not to ride a chairlift



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love riding in Colorado, I really do, but all that said it is a real shit show around here at times. Being the most popular ski destination in the lower 48 brings out the gapers. I just don't get it people check their freakin' brains at the ticket counter when they get their boarding passes and forget how to act while on vacation. 

Riding the chairlift is always a comedy of errors, but most of it should happen when off loading the chair, not getting on it.

Case in point, loading onto a chairlift. It really doesn't get much easier than this. Yet this weekend at Winterpark I just saw some retarded stuff. I six person chairlift is not meant for seven people to load. I don't care if all your buddies are on that chair, there is not enough room for you. Funny crash number one. Dude didn't like it when I asked him what state he was visiting from. He asked me how I knew he was from out of state. I told him "because locals know how to get on a chairlift..." He wasn't happy with me.

Point two, when getting on a chairlift, sit down and slide your ass all the way back in the seat if it's not already there. Two incidents of normal sized humans falling of the lift because of this. It really doesn't get much easier than that. 

But the icing on the cake that made putting up with all the stopped lifts because of stupidity this past week came from Vail. Though I wasn't there someone got pics and they are now all over the web.


















If this guy had of paid attention to point two he might have kept some dignity. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

bwahahahah, oh shit!


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

saw this a yesterday. ;aughed my ass off. 

Thank god for people giving us funny things to take pictures of.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Gary, the one thing i am truely amazed of is the fact that you were on a chairlift. :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol, the SO is not really up for the backcountry so I ride chairs with her. 

I have to give this poor guy a bit of a break. Turns out the seat wasn't down on the chair so he fell through it! Then again if he had of looked back at the chair like you're supposed to, he would have know this and would have avoided it. Some people forget to learn the basics I guess.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I have to give this poor guy a bit of a break. Turns out the seat wasn't down on the chair so he fell through it!


I smell lawsuit. Maybe not for the pain and suffering, but public humiliation both at the area and on the internetz.

I think that's the funniest chair lift pic I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Why do I see that pic becoming one of those motivational posters?

"Shrinkage - It's a bitch!"


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

thank god for rip-stop pants!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG that shit is fucking funny as hell, he was probably freezing his ass off :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Gosh, this gave me my first laugh of the day, great stuff!


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Lol, the SO is not really up for the backcountry so I ride chairs with her.
> 
> I have to give this poor guy a bit of a break. Turns out the seat wasn't down on the chair so he fell through it! Then again if he had of looked back at the chair like you're supposed to, he would have know this and would have avoided it. Some people forget to learn the basics I guess.


how the hell did you make it so far up the lift before falling through though, it just doesn't make sense. plus the person beside him seems to be fine. I heard the seat was up too but you would think he would've fallen through right at the lift loading area...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can only guess as I was not there.

I would say the dude who was still on the lift, looked back to sit (like you are supposed to) and realized the seat was up. So that person was able arrange themselves to stay on the chair. That person does look like they are holding on.

The second part is that the lifties were obviously snoozing to let it get that far without stopping the lift. Which is something that is not uncommon at the resorts either. 

So yeah, Vail Resorts could be looking at some sort of suit if this person is really motivated. Colorado ski law offers a whole lot of protection to resorts, but negligence on their part is not one of them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Falling from lifts is def not funny. I saw two 6yr old kids fall from a lift at about 30ft because the lift operator didn't slow it down for them to get fully on. They just kept sliding as the lift was going up. It was fucking horrific.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's all the information on the story and more pictures. If I were the guy involved, I'd definitely sue Vail for negligence. You can bet your ass (no pun intended) that the lift operators involved lost their jobs.

Skier Suffers Exposure - January 6, 2009


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm sorry extremo, but hahahahahahhahahahhahhahahah!

it's definitely not funny...but it is! the pictures are priceless. check out the 3rd pic on the link...i'd hate to be that guy below him...his ass got lowered right on his head! lol. nice of him to help out though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's freakin' hilarious! Dude could have avoided a whole bunch of trouble by just looking at what he was sitting on. Vail is going to lose some money on this. Regardless of the fact of the skier missing that the seat wasn't down, the lifties certainly should have put it down when it went through the round about. That just shows they weren't paying attention. It doesn't help that the lift got up past the first tower too. In some ways, this might be the best thing to happen to this guy ever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Here's all the information on the story and more pictures. If I were the guy involved, I'd definitely sue Vail for negligence. You can bet your ass (no pun intended) that the lift operators involved lost their jobs.
> 
> Skier Suffers Exposure - January 6, 2009


omg now it is even funier...hahahahahahaha
poor guy , i wouldn't like to be in his place
if that happens to me i would sue the guys operating the lifts


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

falconis said:


> omg now it is even funier...hahahahahahaha
> poor guy , i wouldn't like to be in his place
> if that happens to me i would sue the guys operating the lifts


What makes it even worse is that it's on the front page of the 9news (Colorado news station) website.

9NEWS.com | Colorado's Online News Leader | Man hangs half naked from Vail chairlift


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

"A spokesperson for Vail Mountain says lift operators immediately stopped the lift and got him down within seven minutes."

he must have not fallen through right at first. dude, fuck...i'm surprised he didn't crap himself!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

All I want to know is, why'd it have to be a dude?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> All I want to know is, why'd it have to be a dude?


what, that flabby ass didn't do it for ya? honestly, at 40whatever, i doubt it'd make much difference from behind! unless she was one of those really hot skiers!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

And why couldn't it have been a high speed quad and happened to all 4 of them?!

That's all I'm saying...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> All I want to know is, why'd it have to be a dude?


haha oh man poor guy, jeez! Yea chairlifts can be very dangerous, at my hill couple years ago a kid got his helmet caught in the lift and when he got off he was hanging several ft up before it broke and he fell, ended up with serious brain injury


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

see now, those aren't the funny stories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

this was kinda funny though, from the 9 news site...

"For more on this story, including uncensored pictures click here."

:laugh:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha thats fuckin great.....people suck


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a little motivational poster I made of this.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

His kid is gonna be traumatized for life. "So what does your dad do? Bare his ass"


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

theGOO34 said:


> Here is a little motivational poster I made of this.




Nice poster, but you cropped too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

theGOO34 said:


> Here is a little motivational poster I made of this.


better title, 
"new style amongst young people, baggy style


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd say at $92 a lift ticket is reason enough for me to stay away from Vail. There's just to many cheap options within a short drive of the place and home.

On the other hand I'd show my arse and bits for a lifetime pass to the area


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

you know, the more i think about this dude's dumb doing, the more i question why or how he couldn't manage himself onto a 4 person chair better than he did.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> you know, the more i think about this dude's dumb doing, the more i question why or how he couldn't manage himself onto a 4 person chair better than he did.


seriously...

but in all honesty im thinking about doing this just so i can sue the fuckers at hunter XD


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

be careful of your intentions...karma's a bitch!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Photog Could Get Sacked Over Skier's Shrinkage - TMZ.com

looks like the photographer is going to get sacked over the pictures even tho he was off duty and using his own camera.

and no i dont normally cruise tmz. this was on the front page of digg.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

you so watch that shit religously every day.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

from broblog - The European Snowboard Blog! 

whaaaaaaaat!!!???

Apparently the guy got 1 300 000 US$ after suing the resort of Vail

wow

get me a broken chairlift

and hahahahaha


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> from broblog - The European Snowboard Blog!
> 
> whaaaaaaaat!!!???
> 
> ...



by far the best pne yet!!! genious!


----------

